# 8 Week Fl Trip



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

I am 5 weeks into my 8 week Florida vacation. 1682 miles pulling the Outback 5er so far. 4 nights in WalMarts on way down, 12 days at a FL state park south of Tallahassee, a week near Tampa (went to the big RV show) and 10 days here at Lake Okeechobee. Iâ€™ll head down to the keys Monday for 2 weeks then start heading north to Michigan again. 
Outback has done its job just fine except for a water pump leak that flooded the main floor one night, then again today a leak under the sink from a driving horizontal rain. Only damage Iâ€™ve done (knock on wood) is to kiss a tree limb with the add on rain gutter over the entry door and broke it off the trailer. Wx has been good except for last two days with heavy wind and rain. 
Bob


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sounds like you are having a great time. Wish I was on a 8 week trip!!!!

Have fun and be careful.

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear that you are having a good time
And also glad to hear no serious trouble
Keep us updated

Don action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow! What a great trip!

I'm not sure I would actually have the fortitude to turn North again however!
Be strong!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

RCColby said:


> I am 5 weeks into my 8 week Florida vacation. 1682 miles pulling the Outback 5er so far. 4 nights in WalMarts on way down, 12 days at a FL state park south of Tallahassee, a week near Tampa (went to the big RV show) and 10 days here at Lake Okeechobee. Iâ€™ll head down to the keys Monday for 2 weeks then start heading north to Michigan again.
> Outback has done its job just fine except for a water pump leak that flooded the main floor one night, then again today a leak under the sink from a driving horizontal rain. Only damage Iâ€™ve done (knock on wood) is to kiss a tree limb with the add on rain gutter over the entry door and broke it off the trailer. Wx has been good except for last two days with heavy wind and rain.
> Bob
> [snapback]78390[/snapback]​


Sounds great RC, I am 4 weeks into my 6 or 7 week Fl. trip. I bought my 06 26rks in Dec. and convinced DW that I had better take it on a trip this winter, since I am retired and she is still working, to make sure that if there are any problems we find out sooner than later, as the warranty is ticking sitting in the driveway all winter in NJ.







Righ now i'm at Lake Griffin State Park, outside of Leesburg, Fl. Next week I go to Highlands Hammock State Park, in Sebring to visit relatives in the area. I too had a leak problem, fitting on the outside kitchen leaked from inside, fixed ok, no real problem. I even traded in my TV a 2002 Dodge Dakota in for an "06" Nissan Titan, what a great truck the Titan is, I highly recommend it. Let me know how the keys are, I have always wanted to camp in the keys, but I figured that they would be very crowed in the winter? 
Have a great trip sunny 
rabbit(Pete)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

"Kiss a tree limb" don't you just love it when the trees do that. These dang trees just don't give you the personal space you need some times. Y-Guy had a tree jump on him last year, thinking it would be fun to go for a ride.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

RC and Pete,

Wow! Long vacations in Florida. sunny One of these days.......................

Enjoy the rest of your trips.

Stay safe.

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Outstanding. 8 week trip in an Outback...I am jealous.

I am glad you are enjoying your trip









Thor


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I wanna go.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow! 8 weeks in FL in the Outback. sunny You are living my dream! Youth is highly overrated. I'm so looking forward to retirement!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I think if I stayed 8 weeks it may be hard for me to go home at all


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

Pete,
Yes the Keys can be crowded in the winter and expensive. I am in the Coast Guard Auxiliary and am staying at their MWR camp at the Marathon CG Station, only $20/night.
Hope you have a great trip with your new unit.
Bob


----------

